# Verbindung MP277 10" Touch - Step 7 V5.4



## zwerg77 (5 Februar 2008)

Ich habe ein Programm Step 7 (Ver. 5.4) und die Visualisierung (WinCC Flex 2005 Advanced) geschrieben, welche in der Simulation wunderbar läuft! Nun habe ich auf meinem Schreibtisch die komplette Hardware liegen und schaffe es einfach nicht, das die beiden kommunizieren!! Ich habe eine CPU 315 2DP welche ich über Profibus mit dem MP 277 verbinden möchte! Bei dem Versuch die HW Konfig zu erstellen und zu übertragen blinken die Beiden roten Lampen auf der CPU wunderschön vor sich dahin. Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie die HW Konfig bei meinem Projekt auszusehen hat - oder vielleicht kann mir jemand ein Zip-file mit der richtigen Konfiguration zukommen lassen. Arbeite hauptsächlich mit WinCC 6.0 - das ist mein erstes Projekt mit einem Panel - bitte helft mir!   PS: Vielleicht hat jemand die Zeit es mir Schritt für Schritt zu erklären! Danke vorerst an alle die sich das schon mal durchgelesen haben!!


----------



## rs-plc-aa (5 Februar 2008)

Wie hast du es denn in der Simulation zum laufen gekriegt? (da muss das doch auch schon passen)

Ist das Panel im Step7 Projekt integriert?

Ist das Projekt schon (wie auch immer - z.B. Seriell/USB) auf dem Panel?

Erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## zwerg77 (5 Februar 2008)

*Bitte ganz von vorne*

Hallo, Danke für deine Antwort - wie gesagt ich arbeite zum ersten mal mit so einem Panel - ja das Projekt ist in S7 integriert! Aber Anhand deiner Antwort glaub ich schon wo meine Fehler liegt - sag mal - muß ich das Programm per USB zuerst auf das Panel übertragen? Ich dachte das macht die Software per Profibus?! Wie gesagt bitte nicht böse sein , bin absoluter Anfänger! Wenn ich das Programm erst auf das Panel überspielen muß, wie gehe ich da vor - kann ich das ganze Programm einfach mit einem USB Stick auf das Panel kopieren - wenn ja - welche Datei - auf welchen Ordner?


----------



## jabba (5 Februar 2008)

Ist an der CPU der Profibus eingerichtet, und mit dem Profibus verbunden.
Dann unter dem Simatic Manager bie HMI Station auf Konfiguration gehen,
Bei HMI/MPI/DP auch dort Profibus einstellen, und mit dem Bus verbinden.

Im WinnCC-Flex muss die verbindung auch angezeigt werden zwischen der CPU und der SPS (Verbindungen)

Mal das Kabel prüfen ?
Kann Du das OP sehen, sind die transfereinstellungen am OP richtig.
War das Projekt schon mal am OP, ansonsten unter Systemsteuerung am OP nachsehen ob Profibus und Übertragung richtig eingestellt sind.

EDIT, per USB geht mur mit einem Master-Master Kabel. Hab aber noch nie eins gebraucht.

ist das OP ganz neu ?


----------



## zwerg77 (5 Februar 2008)

Deine Angaben habe ich eigentlich alle erfüllt bzw. gemacht. Ja das Panel ist Fabriksneu - muß ich da noch was machen? Kann mir vielleicht jemand die HW Konfig per Zip-File zukommen lassen. (Wie gesat Step 7 V5.4 - bzw.WinCC Flex 2005 Advanced und MP277 10" Touch) Wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar!


----------



## Sandman (5 Februar 2008)

mach mal nen Screenshot von NetPro und deinen Verbindungseinstellungen in Flexible und poste die...

Edit: Busablschlusswiderstände checken (Anfang-Ende -> ON); Step7 Projekt reorganisieren, HW-Config neu in die CPU laden; Flexible Projekt komplett neu generieren (Projekt -> Generator -> alles neu generieren) -> Panel neu laden.... vielleicht ist ja die RT-Datei auf dem Panel nicht aktuell Deinem Projekt auf dem Rechner.


----------



## volker (5 Februar 2008)

es ist nicht notwendig das panel in die hw-config/netpro einzufügen.
ist sinnvoll wenn man mehr als ein panel am bus hat. hat was mit der verteilung der zugriffsresourcen zu tun (finde den thread dazu gerade nicht)

wichtig ist, das die parameter mit denen von flex (für den transfer) stimmen.
im panel in der systemconfig die richtige adresse und geschwindigkeit einstellen


----------



## zwerg77 (6 Februar 2008)

Mein Panel fährt hoch, danach steht "Conection to host" und das wars dann. Muß das Programm erst in das Panel rüberkopiert werden? Wenn ja, kann ich das mit einem normalen USB Stick? Wohin? und in welchen Ordner? Oder sollte mein Programm beim Transfer in WinCC Flex zum Panel übertragen werden?


----------



## guenni (6 Februar 2008)

Als erstes musst du die Transfereinstellung am Panel vornehmen. 
Drücke die Taste Control Panel.
Anschliesend gibt man unter Menü S7Settings die Adresse ein.
Defaut ist 1.

Zulezt gibt man im Menüpunkt S7 Transfer den Channel 2 frei.
Häkchen am Remote control. Laptop mit Panel verbinden und den Transfer im Flex starten.

Guenni


----------



## Sandman (6 Februar 2008)

@zwerg

Wie kann ein WinCC flexible Projekt über Ethernet auf ein Windows- basierendes Panel übertragen werden?
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23800568

Wie kann ein WinCC flexible Projekt über MPI/PROFIBUS auf ein Windows- basiertes Panel übertragen werden?
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23802405

Wie können Daten über ein USB-Kabel von einem Projektierungsrechner zu einem Windows-basierten Bediengerät transferiert werden?
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22407522

Das Projekt kannst Du nur aus Flexible in Dein Panel laden. Steht auf Deinem Panel connecting to host ist es leer und kein Projekt drauf.


----------



## zwerg77 (6 Februar 2008)

*Endlich es funktioniert*

Jetzt habe ich es geschafft das er das Projekt an das Panel überspielt - jetzt bricht er die Übertragung aber ab und sagt das ich keinen ausreichenden Speicherplatz habe. Muß ich mir jetzt auch noch diese Storage Card kaufen?! Die kostet bei Siemens 140 Euronen! Gibts die irgendwo auch billiger - und brauch ich die unbedingt?


----------



## MSB (6 Februar 2008)

Gibts die irgendwo billger?
Das handelt sich um eine normale MMC-Karte,
welche du in jedem "Ich bin doch blöd"-Markt usw. bekommen solltest.

Ob sich dadurch aber der Projektierungsspeicher erweitern lässt, traue ich mir nicht sagen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## guenni (6 Februar 2008)

Wie gross ist denn der Speicherbedarf deines Projektes.
Dies siehst du im Flex unter Eigenschaften im Projektname.
Das MP hat 96944KB Speicher. Ob man den Speicher erweitern kann weiss ich nicht.

Hast du die Eigenschaft Rücktransfer eingeschaltet? Wenn ja schalte sie mal aus. Denn mit eingeschaltennem Rücktransfer speichert er eine gezippte version deines Projektes auf dem Panel.

Die Storage Karte brauchst Du nicht unbedingt es sei du hast Rezepturen die du sichern willst.

Guenni


----------



## zwerg77 (6 Februar 2008)

Mein Projekt hat nur 8 MB! Ich habe zum Probieren ein neues Projekt erstellt, wo nur 1 Schalt Button projektiert wird! Das kann doch nicht sein das da mein Speicher schon voll ist - Rücktransfer ist ausgeschalten - was mach ich Falsch?


----------



## guenni (6 Februar 2008)

Ich habe momentan ein MP277 10" hier liegen. Wenn Du mir dein Testprojekt zukommen lässt würde ich es mal in meines laden.
allerdings kann ich es nur MPI probieren da ich momentan keine mit Profibus habe.

Guenni


----------



## Sandman (6 Februar 2008)

generier das Projekt einmal neu und schau in das Ausgabefenster was du an Projekgröße und vorhandenem Gerätespeicher hast (steht am Ende der Liste nach dem generieren)

Wohin transferierst du... RAM oder Flash (Transfereinstellungen)?


----------



## zwerg77 (6 Februar 2008)

Nach dem Generieren steht 7994 kByte! Transferiere in den Flash Speicher!


----------



## zwerg77 (6 Februar 2008)

Upps, hab mich verlesen - Nach dem Generieren sagt er, Genutzt 72664 Byte von maximal 6291456 Byte!


----------



## jabba (6 Februar 2008)

Schau mal bei Transfer nach und schalte Rücktransfer aus, fall der an ist.


----------



## zwerg77 (6 Februar 2008)

*Danke vorerst an alle*

Der Rücktransfer war immer ausgeschalten, komischerweise ging es jetzt auf einmal Problemlos!! Obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe, war nur mal schnell einen Kaffee trinken! Naja, ist halt so, Nochmals Danke an alle!


----------



## guenni (6 Februar 2008)

zwerg77 schrieb:


> Der Rücktransfer war immer ausgeschalten, komischerweise ging es jetzt auf einmal Problemlos!! Obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe, war nur mal schnell einen Kaffee trinken! Naja, ist halt so, Nochmals Danke an alle!


 
Muss bei meinem nächstem Flex Problem auch mal ein oder zwei Kaffee trinken.   

Guenni


----------

